
Facebook Just Blindfolded War Crimes Investigators - tysone
https://www.newsweek.com/facebook-graph-search-war-crimes-investigators-1444311
======
vikramkr
These sorts of articles always act as if removing some feature is a direct
attack on their organization when it's very clearly not. What exactly are
companies supposedly to do? It seems pretty obvious that these features could
have been abused on other ways, the article even points out the privacy
concerns. If they want to call for a project or a nonprofit to create a
software platform to help them, or if they are appealing to these companies to
leverage their platforms more directly to help their causes, that's great. But
this sort of whining and victim complex-ing is tiring and unproductive.

~~~
entropea
I wonder when people will see this as a serious threat to democracy &
journalism due to the size and amount of content posted on Facebook.

These companies need to be classified differently with how much of the world's
free information processes through them. Competitors stand no chance in the
social media monopoly.

We're going to lose everything.

~~~
scarejunba
If you think the regulation is going to give you a freer access philosophy
you're in for a rude shock.

